# Ketoconazole - side effects??



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Iorek was at the vet yesterday for his itchies and the vet said that he would like to treat for a yeast infection before jumping straight to pred. He gave us a Rx for cephalexin (antibiotic), ketoconazole (anti-fungal), and chlorpheniramine (antihistamine). He said that there could be side effects from the anti-fungal and he said it would be liver disease. He has made me very nervous. He said that there was no signs that I would be able to see if he did get the liver damage.

Does anyone have any experience with this drug? Can you tell me how safe it is? He has prescribed 250 mg 2 times a day for 14 days. Iorek is 52 lbs. 

I am nervous to give this to him.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

There are many drugs out there that are hard on the liver...almost all non antibiotic medications, including NSAIDS are processed through that organ and it can be hard on it. That being said, short term use, providing his liver is normal NOW, should not have long term effects on the liver and the liver CAN recover in most cases. Prednisone can be just as hard on the system if not harder so I think that your vet is doing the right thing in treating the yeast first (he is showing fungal issues??)without going with antiinflammatories at this point, as that just deals with the symptoms..the Keta deals with the issue possibly causing the symptoms. 
I would google the drug itself (and it's use in dogs) to get a better idea of the risks.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you 

Well, he is itchy and chewing his legs and feet and has been for so long. We have done the elimination diet with chicken, turkey, pork, and beef (he eats raw with no grains or veggies/fruit added) and he has not shown any improvement. So, it is either an environmental allergy or it is a yeast infection. His legs are pink from the staining from his saliva  My poor pink and white doggy!

I did google it and it made me even more scared!! I always do the same when I take any meds myself (or my DH or any of my pets!). I always worry and think maybe I shouldn't give it (or take it). I am just so paranoid!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a LITTLE paranoia..but sometimes quality of life (who wants to itch all the time??) can make the drug program worth it. 
Have you determined if it's seasonal? I'm not sure how long you've been on the rock..I know my seasonal allergies kick in from april to july and then from August to first frost. I find allergy med to be really helpful.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Iorek has been itchy for over a year now, both here and in Halifax. It doesn't seem to be seasonal but it really has gotten worse in the past while. We have gone to the vet and we all have had many different ideas about it - displacement, zinc deficiency, food allergy, environmental allergy, dry skin, etc... Now we have decided that we have exhausted all the other ideas and this is our next step. I am super nervous but I think that if it will help his quality of life then I think we need to try it. I just wanted to get some advice from people who have used it or know about it before we got started. Thank you for your help


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

We used Keto topically for several months when Ronin had too much fun in the field and ended up with sporotrichosis. No side effects, but it was topical - not sure what happens when it's taken internally.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your experience. It helps


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

I had a 50 pound dog with Valley Fever that was aggressively treated with 34 IV treatments of keto over a 17 week period of time. That's a massive amount! It took 30 minutes to administer and within 30 minutes after having the treatment he would lay in my lap with his face against mine and shake uncontrollably for a minimum of 30 minutes. The risks were great but the alternative of doing nothing was unthinkable. He was in excellent health prior to the onset of the Valley Fever.

During the course of the treatments he was monitored closely for organ damage and everything remained normal. He recovered completely and lived healthy and happy to the age of 15.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for sharing 

I just got Iorek's Rx filled and but I am waiting on the antihistamine so I will wait until I get it to start all of this. It should be in tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest. 

Seeing him so itchy is just so sad. Since we tried for so long to figure out what it was without using meds I think it is time. If these meds don't help we will have to do the allergy test ($300 ) to see if we can figure out what it could be if it is allergies.


----------



## Pudlmom (Mar 25, 2009)

My dog was subscribed this along with Cipro. I began giving it last Wednesday night (about ten days ago) and by Friday she was racked with pain and stopped eating. She would shake and lost control of her legs -- stumbling and falling. I stopped giving both -- the vet didn't say which he thought was causing it. Since then she's been on Clavamox and her yeast/urinary infection is worse.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my! I hope that your dog feels better very soon! I really hope that Iorek doesn't get sick like that. We live very far from a vet and I would have to take time off work to bring him in if he were to get sick (which I have no problem doing!) I just really hope he doesn't have any reactions like that.


----------



## Pudlmom (Mar 25, 2009)

ioreksmom, I certainly hope your dog doesn't have any problems. I live far from my vet, too. My dog has a physiological problem that causes her to get recurrent yeast/UTI infections.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ioreksmom fucidin is good for feet itching it cleared Aslans up in no time.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Mr. Pooch, thank you for the suggestion  It is not just his feet though  It is on all his legs from his foot to his armpit and knees, plus his throat and behind his head now too. Also a few spots on his back. My poor guy is just itchy all over. I am not sure I would be able to use something topical on him like that all over. His fur is really long.

We live a 2 1/2 hour drive from the closest vet. My worst nightmare is a vet emergency!


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

How is Iorek? My dogs were on ketoconazole for 2 1/2 mons. to clear up the yeast. Had no side effects since it was considered a short term & low dosage. It does take a few days to kick in, so be patient. I know, having an itchy dog is pure hell for all! I volunteer w/ Westie rescue. One of the main reasons people surrender/abandon this breed is due to skin/allergy issues. We have several vets who specialize in canine dermatology so I've learned a bit in the past 12 yrs. Here is a sample treatment program for a dog that comes to us w/ skin allergies:

2- 3 mons. of ketoconazole 

grain / yeast free diet-- kibble or raw ( I know you said you feed raw)

Fish Oil or Salmon Oil- omega-3 essential fatty acids help stop inflammation. 1000 mg fish oil (300 mg EPA/DHA) per 10 pounds of body weight divided into 2 doses/ day. Gel caps are used- pricked & emptied onto food.

Vitamin E- 200 mg/20lbs of body weight -once/ day. Gel caps pricked & emptied onto food

Probiotics - the beneficial bacteria that live in the intestines and help control yeast and harmful bacteria, as well as helping with digestion and intestinal health. These friendly bacteria are destroyed whenever antibiotics are given, and can also be flushed out of the system if your dog has diarrhea. 1-2 heaping tablespoons of plain yogurt/ kefir per 20 lbs. of weight/ day onto of food.

Digestive enzymes-follow directions on bottle

Twice/ wk baths using a ketoconazole or miconazole & chlorhexidine shampoo ( This is very helpful & soothing !!!)

This program really helps the rescues and I use a modified version of it for maintenance for my dogs. If the ketoconazole doesn't help ( I'm still unsure if it's yeast because you did not mention the vet confirming it by a skin scraping put on a slide & looked at under microscope). If this doesn't work you will probably want to do an elimination diet and/or allergy testing. There are three types: Intradermal (skin) and 2 blood ( RAST & ELISA). 

Did your vet talk to you about Atopic dermatitis? 
Common allergens that cause this reaction are ragweed, pollen, house dust, house dust mites, mold, animal dander, feathers, grasses, trees, and shrubs. The allergens can be inhaled, pass through the pads of the feet, and even possibly ingested. Since these compounds are in abundance everywhere, it is apparent that preventing exposure in the first place is impossible. Treatment includes the drug Atopica which is an alternative to steroids but is $$! The first two months are approx 400/ month and then the dose is tapered down to 2 pills/ week which are about $6-7/ pill. Prices continue to come down. We have several rescue dogs on it w/ excellent results.

I hope you and your dog are OK and I hope he feel better soon!!!!!!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for all your help!  I really appreciate that you wrote that all out for me. Right now Iorek still hasn't started his meds because we are still waiting for one of them. The antihistamine had to be ordered in and I just found out today that it would take about a week to get them in. So, hopefully by next weekend we will have them. I live in a very small town!

You are right, Iorek does eat raw. I do supplement him with the omegas too. He gets Arctic Vigor. I don't supplement vitamin E. Maybe I should look into it. 

My vet didn't scrape Iorek's skin to look at it under the microscope. He said that usually itchy skin is a yeast infection so he is just treating without testing. If after the 2 weeks Iorek is better but not 100% I will get him to test and then we will treat longer if we need to. I would rather test than jump straight to steroids. I will also do allergy testing if the skin scrape doesn't turn out positive. 

I don't think we could afford Atopica! I hope that he doesn't need it. The ant-ifungal was expensive enough! We paid $70 for 14 days worth. I really hope that we don't have to treat him for 2-3 months. 

Thank you again for all your help


----------



## FurForSale (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, 
As long as Iorek is under the care of a vet, don't worry. I do fostering for Great Pyrs and every so often, one comes through with severe yeast or other fungal issues. Keto is usually the drug of choice along with a bath regimen. I also adopted one with recurring skin fungus. She gets keto at least once per year to clear it up. Her liver function is fine and as far as I have seen, she has no side effects when she is being treated. Its just like people in that respect. Some are more sensitive to certain meds than others.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you  We can't start until this weekend (whenever the meds come) but I am looking forward to a non-itchy dog! I really hope that it helps him.


----------



## k9znewe (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a working Border Collie recently diagnosed with Valley Fever. We are on Ketocanazole also but oral form. What made your doc decide to do the IV treatments and was it more effective than the pills?? We have been o the pills for 3 months and this dog is not any better in fact a bit worse...HELP!



applesmom said:


> I had a 50 pound dog with Valley Fever that was aggressively treated with 34 IV treatments of keto over a 17 week period of time. That's a massive amount! It took 30 minutes to administer and within 30 minutes after having the treatment he would lay in my lap with his face against mine and shake uncontrollably for a minimum of 30 minutes. The risks were great but the alternative of doing nothing was unthinkable. He was in excellent health prior to the onset of the Valley Fever.
> 
> During the course of the treatments he was monitored closely for organ damage and everything remained normal. He recovered completely and lived healthy and happy to the age of 15.


I have a working Border Collie recently diagnosed with Valley Fever. We are on Ketocanazole also but oral form. What made your doc decide to do the IV treatments and was it more effective than the pills?? We have been o the pills for 3 months and this dog is not any better in fact a bit worse...HELP!


----------



## janny (Dec 16, 2012)

hi sassy ktz.....thank you for taking the time for this very informative post....very helpful and w/ your years of experience... i consider it very valid..
i started my Lili girl on 200mg of ketoconazole 1 day ago....dosage......one half pill every 24 hrs... she has had ongoing skin problems...under her neck and stomach area....and some on her sides... kind of crusty and hard ... her vet put a sample from her skin on a slide.said it came up as a yeast problem ..........and a little sign of staph.........now, i know that staph lives on our skin....so, he gave her amoxicillian...and the keto..after thinking about it...i decided to use the keto and not the antobiotic at this time........see how that goes..do not want to overload her system... i will do supplements and keep her clean....thanks again....to:...iorex_mom....keep us posted and much healing and relief is wished your pup


----------



## jnvc57 (Dec 16, 2012)

Our black Lab had serious suppressed appetite after administering Ketoconazole back in May of 2010. She stopped eating within hours, went on for 3 days. Ate nothing, a black Lab? Never happened to me, we have had 4 prior to her. Since May 2010, now Dec 2012 we had a constant issue with eating. Not interested until she is almost starving. We have had to switch to duck based food and hand feed. She was "normal" eater prior to Ketoconazole being given. Beware!


----------



## NRobertson (Dec 18, 2012)

I have experience with Ketoconazole. My vet told me to give it with a meal, that taken on an empty stomach can make them sick. I only see liver damage with a long term use. What I did was changed my dogs food to a No Grain & No Potato dog food (Instinct). I read somewhere that potatoes can cause some yeast infections. I also added 1tbsp of unpasteurized apple cider vinegar & 1 tbsp of plain non fat yogurt once a day to my dogs food. The ACV helps with the itching & the yogurt puts good bacteria back in the gut & helps the immune system. My dog has heal up completely but needs regular baths since he has outdoor allergies.

My dog was on antibiotics & anti fungal for over a year. I tried everything & it seems that the ACV & yogurt do the best! Make sure to get ACV "The Mother". It has all the nutrients in it. Also you should google ACV benefits for dogs. You can use it on their coats between baths, use it at the end of a bath, add it to food/water, & apply it to their ears. I love it... just not the smell but I get over it


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Have heard rave reviews about the Westie Diet from folks with dogs having severe chronic skin problems. Westies are known for horrible skin issues but this diet it supposed to be good for all breeds. Trying to get relief for a dog who is constantly biting and scratching is heart breaking and beyond frustrating. There is no sleep for either of you. You may want to give it a try. http://www.westierescueca.com/diet.htm


----------



## jnvc57 (Dec 16, 2012)

Our Lab doesn't have the skin problem which the vet prescibed Ketonconazole. It was a irritation or allergy issue we believe. I was just bringing for others to be aware of the reaction our dog had to Ketonconazole and be ware of it.


----------



## Ammymickens (Feb 13, 2013)

Ketoconazole  can cause side effects such as nausea, vomiting, impotence, abdominal pain, rash, itching, headache, and dizziness. This is not a complete list of all side effects. Do concur with your doctor and follow his directions completely when you are taking Ketoconazole.


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

The side effects would only show up if you use it for a long period of time. Thats what my vet once told me.


----------



## jnvc57 (Dec 16, 2012)

alexlucas said:


> The side effects would only show up if you use it for a long period of time. Thats what my vet once told me.


Hi Alexlucas, well all I can offer is what happen with our Lab. The night of the first dose she was not interested in eating. She was a typical Lab up to that point. Next 3 days
the only thing she would eat is real meat, i.e. beef, chicken, etc and very little of that.... took her off Ketoconazole and she was never the same since. Eating became a major project with her.
She is now on Natural Balance Duck & Potato and same stuff in the sausage tube as an accent to that food. We think we have turned a corner and she just in the past two 
months started to eat somewhat normally, note...It's been 3 years! She is light for her size...gaining some weight. She should be about 70# and is almost there. (for her size).


----------

